# Samuel Gawith Saint James Flake



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A mixture of medium and dark VAs with some light VAs and Perique also. Imagine something very similar in flavor to Bracken Flake, but not quite so full, with a dash of Perique added and there you have it. Its a nice buttery tasting smoke that fills your mouth. The perique fits in nicely as more of a ghost of a flavor than anything else and there might also be a touch of chocolate in there as well. A little light on nicotene but a good smoke


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe I sold the perique just a little short on this one. After another bowl it seems to be the life of the party, just didn't recognize it for what it was.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm starting to become a big fan of the Virginia/perique genre. This one's going on my 'to buy list'. Thanks for the review.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Alyks said:


> I'm starting to become a big fan of the Virginia/perique genre. This one's going on my 'to buy list'. Thanks for the review.


See if I can't get you a couple bowls in your package


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> See if I can't get you a couple bowls in your package


Wow. That would be awesome. Thanks again for granting yet another wish.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Here goes my attempt at a review. I smoked this in my peterson 80s (quickly becoming one of my favorite pipes, by the way). Keep in mind, I'm still a noob (and so is my palate), so your mileage may vary.

Opening the tin gives a very sweet, raisiny smell, much like Escudo. My tin was fairly moist so I set out about half a flake to dry. 10 minutes later and it was still a little too moist for my tastes, so I broke it up as well as I could, and let it sit for another couple minutes. Perfect. It's not the easiest thing in the world to pack, as the flakes tend to stick together very readily, but I think the trick with this particular flake is to be rough with it. Once it's rubbed out, it's still pretty coarse, so I used the three tamp method of packing. The taste is very light at the beginning of the bowl, but it quickly transitions to a nice smokey flavor. It's got a pronounced perique element, which I enjoyed immensely. It builds towards the bottom of the bowl, but levels out around half way and maintains its flavor from there. As far as tongue bite goes... what tongue bite? I couldn't believe how aggresively I could puff this stuff, and still get no bite from it. No relights were needed, and a nice white ash were produced. Overall, I'd give this tobacco 4/5 bananas, only because it was such a pain to get dryed and packed. Definitely going in my "favorites" pile.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

dls said:


> Here goes my attempt at a review. I smoked this in my peterson 80s (quickly becoming one of my favorite pipes, by the way). Keep in mind, I'm still a noob (and so is my palate), so your mileage may vary.
> 
> Opening the tin gives a very sweet, raisiny smell, much like Escudo. My tin was fairly moist so I set out about half a flake to dry. 10 minutes later and it was still a little too moist for my tastes, so I broke it up as well as I could, and let it sit for another couple minutes. Perfect. It's not the easiest thing in the world to pack, as the flakes tend to stick together very readily, but I think the trick with this particular flake is to be rough with it. Once it's rubbed out, it's still pretty coarse, so I used the three tamp method of packing. The taste is very light at the beginning of the bowl, but it quickly transitions to a nice smokey flavor. It's got a pronounced perique element, which I enjoyed immensely. It builds towards the bottom of the bowl, but levels out around half way and maintains its flavor from there. As far as tongue bite goes... what tongue bite? I couldn't believe how aggresively I could puff this stuff, and still get no bite from it. No relights were needed, and a nice white ash were produced. Overall, I'd give this tobacco 4/5 bananas, only because it was such a pain to get dryed and packed. Definitely going in my "favorites" pile.


good review David - I like how you noted the flavors building thru half a bowl. This seems to be a common theme with many Gawith blends

great work


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Evan, it really is good stuff! I've yet to try the Kendal Cream flake that you recomended me a while back, but so far all of SG's flakes have been wins in my book.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice review. Now, "don your robe, chant the oaths,....."


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*St James Flake*

Evan was very generous and sent me a big sample of this great smelling tobacco. Thanks again!!

The aroma in the baggie was not really strong, but was a wonderful aroma. Could almost taste it! The flavor is so much like the aroma! I could just have drooled on this for hours!! I picked up some fig and another familiar flavor that I just couldn't figure out. This blend really seemed to be strong in Perique, but in a very good way. I really enjoyed the mixture of VAs and the level of Perique in this one. I'd also have to say there has to be a lot of nicotine in there too. Had a little buzz going on after a good sized bowl.

Overall I was very happy with this tobacco and will be buying some for sure! I can't wait to try a few more Va/Pers now! Think I have been missing the boat!

:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: St James Flake*

Nice review Dave!! Be interested in what you think of the others...esp Dorchester and Solani 633.

But you "got it" on the St James...if my guess is right the flavor you couldn't figure out might have been an odd/pleasant cream hint. LOVE that about Gawith stuff


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: St James Flake*

I have been working on a sample I got from someone at the HHerf. I am really njoying it. I am not a huge Vir fan, but this seems to have something that grabs my attention. Maybe it is the Gawith kick Ev's speaks of.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: St James Flake*

it's a Va/Per, zack. :tu maybe it's the perique.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: St James Flake*



IHT said:


> it's a Va/Per, zack. :tu maybe it's the perique.


for the love of Pete, do you have to ruin *every* special moment?


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: St James Flake*

Four such distinguished gentleman, yet none of you used the search feature to point out the existing thread halfway down the page? Greg, I'm particularly ashamed of you. Maybe it's just disappointment, but you all have let me down.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: St James Flake*



Nutiket_32 said:


> Four such distinguished gentleman, yet none of you used the search feature to point out the existing thread halfway down the page? Greg, I'm particularly ashamed of you. Maybe it's just disappointment, but you all have let me down.


:r

good catch. maybe you should mod this area, nutsack?
lets of benefits. 
:hn

i didn't see it cuz i have my settings to only show threads no older than a week.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This is one blend that smokes great after it sits for awile. I bought some when it vey first was released, and honestly didn't like it at all. six months later I totally changed my mind. It's become my thrid favorite Vaper behing Escudo and Solani 633.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: St James Flake*



IHT said:


> :r
> 
> good catch. maybe you should mod this area, nutsack?
> lets of benefits.
> ...


i would, but then people would take the piss with me just like they do with you.
And no, I've never heard anyone in America use that phrase, but it was in Roy Keane's autobiography and i finally got the chance to use it.

I think i'm going to have to try another bowl of this this weekend.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: St James Flake*



Nutiket_32 said:


> i would, but then people would take the piss with me just like they do with you.
> And no, I've never heard anyone in America use that phrase, but it was in Roy Keane's autobiography and i finally got the chance to use it.


:r
at least you're using your education for something positive. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: St James Flake*



Nutiket_32 said:


> Four such distinguished gentleman, yet none of you used the search feature to point out the existing thread halfway down the page? Greg, I'm particularly ashamed of you. Maybe it's just disappointment, but you all have let me down.


Good lookin' out Nut. I want you on my team!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Now you both are guilty of derailing the thread by heaping praise on me, which, while well deserved, is not part of a tobacco review. What are you trying to teach the youth of tomorrow?


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Another Review: 

My "go-to" blend is G&H Louisiana Flake, and when this brother Lakeland tobacco came out with their own VaPer, knew I must give it a try.

500g comes in a gorgeous brick. You can see that it was all one piece. Almost want to leave it just sit there as the graining from the various tobacco leaves put together, I am guessing stoved, and pressed - is a lovely sight. 

Taking a good nose of this blend made me think, "Is this Full VA Flake with Perique in it?" Absolutely wonderful nose. These are matured VAs, sweet, but in a subdued sort of way... and the perique makes itself know by adding and overtone of spicy prunes.

I take a couple flakes and rub them out on a plate, letting them sit for a few minutes. (I love flakes - the work of preparing my tobacco for smoking is part of the ritual I enjoy - don't much like flakes left whole)

Load up my pipe and apply match. WOW!!!

If this isn't FVF with Perique, it is awefully doggone close. The VAs in here are mature and rich, darkly sweet. Perique has been applied with a generous hand (thanks), and balances well, giving a slight piquancy and the taste of raisins.

As this progresses down the bowl, the flavors seem to meld together even more, adding richness and character, but a bit of spice now peaks through.

This finishes well. It isn't heavy, but it does linger for a bit, leaving a kind of sweetness like home baked goods (versus candy type sweet - if that makes any sense)

I am personally a perique junkie, I enjoy an occasional bowl of perique straight up - I even have some 1997 whole leaf in my cellar for smoking or adding to a blend to spice it up. Have often thought about adding some to some FVF - I dont think I need to.

Yes, this is top shelf in my book. A princely smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kishon said:


> Nutiket_32 - you probably don't realise it but the slogan you have under your name is actually the slogan of the IRA/Sinn Fein - so you would be probably better off removing it as it is rather offensive to Irish person who respects democracy rather than terrorism.


his last post in this subject was in 2007, and you make this your 1st post? :twitch:
you speak of 'democracy' yet you don't want to allow him the freedom of his own 'custom user title'?? :frusty:


----------

